# Anyone?



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Out showing this weekend?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

We have a possible 3 shows..lol its North West Show jumping.. Our Jamie has qualified for it.. But we won't be going.. The ground is very wet round here. Then there is Bold heath.. there jumping is on a surface. Then there is Laffak Trophy show.. We are members of this club and I help out.. This is on the Monday.. Now if the Trophy show is on we will attend that and not Bold.. But if due to the wet conditions Laffak Trophy show is canceled we will go Bold and have ago at the jumping and Workers..

So is anyone else doing anything?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yes went the Foxes show on the Wirral, we took my friends Palamino.. he came second in his class..

Been a lovely day weatherwise too!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahaha I haven't bothered with any shows now.. The blooming weather! And its blooming Sunny now!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Been a sunny day today,and been to a local show today and had a great day. We have now mastered 3 ft+ sj with ease, its a great reward from all the time i have put in to him,im so happy


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

siams said:


> Been a sunny day today,and been to a local show today and had a great day. We have now mastered 3 ft+ sj with ease, its a great reward from all the time i have put in to him,im so happy


Do you have any pics of your Horsie....

I have sort of retired... I was thinking today though.. I have height willies now as I have got a bit older but if I stick with the charity class I only have to jump 2'6" if I want to get back into it.. My poor horse has been sat in a field for most of the year..lol


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

This is jj a couple of weeks ago with olivia doing fancy dress


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

This is olivias pony who i have just broken to drive.
She has been doing very well in mountain and moorland.
I think we may have another arrival coming soon aswell,if everything goes ok


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

How lovely.. What area are you from?


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

we went show jumping show on Sunday we did well came 2nd and 4th but there was a kid that fell of his pony and it look bad so we came home after that i tryed to find out how the boy was and his pony was and the boy is still in hosp but the pony had to be put down i fill so sad for all of the family


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

That is great results,but such a shame to end the day like that,its so sad


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you peeps notice that strange message on here yesterday.. Its gone and so has the user..


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Did you peeps notice that strange message on here yesterday.. Its gone and so has the user..


no i did not see that whot was it about?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SOmeone came on and just posted number on threads.. lol they posted two in this thread.. strange..


----------

